# How do I USE webmin?

## athlonkmf

I've emerged webmin, and started it with /etc/init.d/webmin but what to do from now? what must I do? 

This isn't the first time this kind of stuff is happening, emerge is really easy, but there should be a tad more information in the script on how to use the things you've just emerged....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## weirdo

Its simple. Go in a browser and in the url bar type https://localhost:10000

(don't forget it's http(s)://) the username is root and password=your root password

----------

## weirdo

sorry my mistake its http://localhost:10000 or http://127.0.0.1:10000

----------

## weirdo

https:// is when you use ssl. I don't know how to make it work whit webmin

----------

## athlonkmf

Thanks for the help. It works now (I still can't understand why they don't put a small line "connect to your ...:10000" on the ebuild script at the end of an emerge...

----------

## niyogi

to make webmin work with ssl, it's a matter of going into the webmin configuration button after you log in and enabling SSL.  Of course, you need open ssl installed as well...  (if you don't, it will let you know about that)

----------

## mystified

Webmin by default is not secure.  I don't remember how to have it use ssl since it's been years since I've used it.  How can I accomplish this? 

Thanks

----------

## nixnut

merged above post here.

----------

## mystified

Ok, I emerged openssl and logged into webmin and now I get the error message that I need The Net::SSLeay perl module.

I have tried searching for this package and can't find it.

----------

## bunder

http://gentoo-portage.com/dev-perl/Net-SSLeay

----------

## mystified

Thank you very much.  That did the trick.

----------

